# Help!!!



## daiw12 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys im looking at purchasing:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/poorboys-nattys-paste-wax-blue/prod_11.html

but dont know what else i need in order to apply this properly and to polish etc.....


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

well firstly is your car a dark coloured one? if so then this is fine if not id got for the standard nattys wax
after that you would need a applicator pad (megs yellow foam ones etc) for applying and a mf (deep pile ive found is best so eurow or poorboys mf are great) for removal.
then before using its your usual wash method (so whatever you do for me its....)
rinse with pw, snow foam and let it dwell while i do badges etc with apc and brush, rinse off snow foam (or like me rinse and re apply) and wash using 2bm and dry. then i do decon stage so i use (if necessary) iron x and tar x (rinsing inbetween) then clay rinse (wash if you wish) and dry. then i use a sealant (or if necessary use a pre wax cleaner such as srp or lime prime before hand) and top off with this 
but as far as what you need for just this product just an applicator and an mf


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

also just in case you need any more help, you may be best to post in the relevant section as im not sure how many come into the wales section on a daily basis, youd get more answers and quicker in say the wax section. 
hope i was able to help


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

I use this was after it was reccomended to me by DW members.

For the price of it, it does a great job and beads really well!

I've also used nattys blue on a silver car and equally had great results.


----------



## daiw12 (Mar 24, 2012)

i have a black peugeot 207 so the nattys blue should be great on it... 

Cheers Mark, 

I generally rinse the car then wash with poseidons carnauba wash and wax (i think) then dry using a monza drying towel, this will be my first time waxing the car myself so if anyone is about South Wales (Aberdare/Llnatrisant) and are able to lend their assistance so that i learn from them i'd be more than grateful!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

yeh nattys will work on a lighter car (as all dodo juice waxes will work on colours theyre not designed for) but ive found that applying my standard nattys (white) to my neighbours car which is black ever so slightly dulls it compared to the nattys blue. if you were up north id be more than happy to come and give you a hand, but im sure theres plenty down south that would be willing to help


----------

